# Do You really need specific substrate for Neocardinia?



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't think the shrimp will care how much the substrate cost. A lot of shrimp keepers use a soil type substrate like ADA Aquasoil, Fluval Plant and Shrimp Stratum or Mr Aqua Aquarium soil because the lower the PH, but that's typically with CRS shrimp as they prefer a lower PH. Cherry shrimp are usually fine with average tap water and standard community aquarium conditions. 
EcoComplete is just volcanic gravel/sand. It's inert so other than the bacteria that is packaged in with it, it doesn't add or take anything from the water.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Neos shouldn't use buffering substrates since those usually target parameters that are designed for caridinas. You don't really need any special substrate for ANY shrimp at all. My CRS are on F4 using inert black diamond blasting sand.

Now, having said that, using buffering substrates can be extremely helpful if you struggle to maintain the right parameters. It takes a lot of variables out of the equation, and it can make your life much easier if you find yourself fighting with parameters.

Required? No. Helpful for some types of shrimp? Sure.


----------



## Mortis (Mar 31, 2011)

If you have very alkaline water, 8+ pH then yes you may benefit from using a pH lowering substrate with neos, if your water is pretty neutral then an inert substrate will be fine.

Ideally pH in the 7-7.5 range is a good target. Neos arent very fussy though


----------



## katas (Jan 12, 2015)

Assuming you do not need to buffer your water and go RODI or some other means.... Use light color substrate if you plan on breeding them. They tend to color up with darker substrates which makes culling the lesser qualities difficult.


----------



## Timmorton13 (Jun 25, 2017)

Ive used fluval stratum for my neocardinia and boy have they been loving it! The darker the substrate the more vibrant your colors will be and this stuff is pretty dark almost black, makes for great contrast. It also sets the water parameters perfectly for shrimp and plants and theyve been breeding like crazy. I personally dont use anything else since ive discovered it


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

I would not recommend a buffering substrate with really hard water... that could cause pH swings and TDS/Osmotic shock each time you do water changes.


----------



## PhilthyMcnasty (Oct 16, 2011)

I have two neo tanks set up. One has black diamond blasting sand and the other has pool sand. I have not had a problem in either tanks. I do use RODI water and SHRIMP NATURE GH/KH+ mineralize the water.


----------

